# Music system gap filling



## Kafeel (Jul 25, 2018)

I custom installed my car stereo myself quite a while ago and never got around to "finishing" the job cosmetically.
Woodman in a Toyota innova 2012, i want to fill the side gap because stereo system is small so please help me with this


----------

